# WANTED: CA, NV, AZ between April 15-24



## Ishyjo (Mar 9, 2022)

Looking for anything between April 15-24 in CA, NV, or AZ areas.

Thanks!


Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeroMan (Mar 10, 2022)

Ishyjo said:


> Looking for anything between April 15-24 in CA, NV, or AZ areas.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Sent PM


----------



## jules54 (Mar 10, 2022)

What size?


----------



## Ishyjo (Mar 10, 2022)

Sorry, should've mentioned size in OP.
1 BR or 2BR
3 adults and 2 children.
Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishyjo (Mar 14, 2022)

Update: Still looking for a 1BR or 2BR for Apr 15, 16, 17 until 24.
4 people now (2 adults, 2 children). TIA!


----------



## Sandy (Mar 16, 2022)

Ishyjo said:


> Update: Still looking for a 1BR or 2BR for Apr 15, 16, 17 until 24.
> 4 people now (2 adults, 2 children). TIA!



Scottsdale resort. HICV available if you are interested. I can get you a two bedroom


----------



## DRIless (Mar 17, 2022)

Ishyjo said:


> Update: Still looking for a 1BR or 2BR for Apr 15, 16, 17 until 24.
> 4 people now (2 adults, 2 children). TIA!


*Club Tahoe *- Incline Village, NV  2BR6  16-23Apr  $700
*Scottsdale Villa Mirage*  -  Scottsdale AZ  Studio4 15-22Apr  $800  
*Varsity Clubs of America – Tucson*  1BR4  15, 16, 17Apr week  $800
*The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort*  -  Sedona AZ  Studio4  15, 16, 17Apr week  $800  
*Sedona Summit Resort* - Sedona AZ Studio4 15, 16, 17Apr week $800


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2022)

Are these* Exchanges*? Renting exchanges is not permitted in this forum.


----------



## DRIless (Mar 18, 2022)

DRIless said:


> *Club Tahoe *- Incline Village, NV  2BR6  16-23Apr  $700
> *Scottsdale Villa Mirage*  -  Scottsdale AZ  Studio4 15-22Apr  $800
> *Varsity Clubs of America – Tucson*  1BR4  15, 16, 17Apr week  $800
> *The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort*  -  Sedona AZ  Studio4  15, 16, 17Apr week  $800
> *Sedona Summit Resort* - Sedona AZ Studio4 15, 16, 17Apr week $800





DeniseM said:


> Are these* Exchanges*? Renting exchanges is not permitted in this forum.


NO


----------



## Ishyjo (Apr 8, 2022)

Update: still looking if any Tuggers have anything in OC, Palm Springs, or SD areas. Dates flexible between 4/15-4/24/2022 (doesn't need to be entire week).
1 BR or 2BR with full size kitchen for 2 adults, 2 children.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jules54 (Apr 9, 2022)

[You cannot exceed the forum price limit on the forum]


----------



## DRIless (Apr 9, 2022)

Ishyjo said:


> Update: still looking if any Tuggers have anything in OC, Palm Springs, or SD areas. Dates flexible between 4/15-4/24/2022 (doesn't need to be entire week).  1 BR or 2BR with full size kitchen for 2 adults, 2 children.  Thanks in advance!


*Marquis Villas Resort* - Palm Springs   1BR4   16-21Apr2022    $575
PM if interested


----------



## jerrybev (Apr 10, 2022)

hi
are you still looking?  If you are, I can get you Wyndham Grand Desert in Las Vegas for April 18-22.  or, Club Wyndham Bison Ranch in Overgaard Arizona for April 19-24.
Jerry and Norma


----------



## DRIless (Apr 10, 2022)

jerrybev said:


> hi
> are you still looking?  If you are, I can get you Wyndham Grand Desert in Las Vegas for April 18-22.  or, Club Wyndham Bison Ranch in Overgaard Arizona for April 19-24.
> Jerry and Norma


They narrowed down their original post (WANTED: CA, NV, AZ)  to OC, Palm Springs, or SD, but don't seem to be answering here or PM? 


Ishyjo said:


> Update: still looking if any Tuggers have anything in OC, Palm Springs, or SD areas. Dates flexible between 4/15-4/24/2022 (doesn't need to be entire week).
> 1 BR or 2BR with full size kitchen for 2 adults, 2 children.
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ishyjo (Apr 15, 2022)

Thanks y'all for your help. We found something for this week.


----------

